# KDE not automounting devices - HAL/DBus permissions?

## ayqazi

Hi,

KDE does not automount devices any more.

After talking on the KDE mailling list (see here: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=62449) I was told "You need to adjust the DBus permissions for HAL to allow normal users to communicate with it."

Basically, when I plug in a device, this comes up in syslog:

http://pastebin.com/f69a7045d

When I do what the nice KDE bloke told me to, i.e. 'solid-hardware list', I get this:

virtual QStringList Solid::Backends::Hal::HalManager::allDevices()  error:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied"

HALP!

Thanks, regards, 

       Asfand Yar Qazi

----------

## energyman76b

a) is dbus started by init?

b) are you in the plugdev group?

----------

## ayqazi

oic..... stupid plugdev group!

----------

## energyman76b

 *ayqazi wrote:*   

> oic..... stupid plugdev group!

 

yes or no? *g*

----------

